# Magic vs Heat Preseason Finale Game Thread



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Magic up by 10+ 

shaq dominating...wade horrible 0-8


dwight didnt get many touches..everyone else is doing just fine... look at our 3's


fast break run and gun = wins...if other team make mistake...we already across court for the dunk


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

damn we're killing miami so far 76-60..yea howard aint gettin that much touches..and we only have 8 to. so far so thats good news


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

7 points 8 rebounds...as long as he has 10/10...thats good enough...

we just want him to get that ROY avg double double


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BallBiologist</b>!
> 7 points 8 rebounds...as long as he has 10/10...thats good enough...
> 
> we just want him to get that ROY avg double double


yea 10/10 sounds good so far ...8 points and 10 rebounds


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>dominikan_balla1</b>!
> 
> 
> yea 10/10 sounds good so far ...8 points and 10 rebounds


i meant 8 rebound


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

well 10/10 for dwight!!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Our two-headed center with 13 pts, 12 rebs, 2 asts, 1 bs combined. Not bad between the two.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

magic up 90-80 ..heat tryin to make a run


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

man its nice to see that we only have 9 turnovers...our startin line-up is back in the floor now to stop this heat run..and turkoglu with 18 points 7-9 shootin thats really good news.....BUT WE GOTTA STOP SHAQ


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Great to see the varied production -

Francis - 18
Hedo - 18
Mobley - 17
Howard - 14
Hill - 10

Orlando will be tough to beat if we get that kind of all-around production all year.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Great to see the varied production -
> 
> Francis - 18
> ...


:yes: ..dont forget battie with 9 rebounds and 8 points and 2 blocks


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I could be wrong, but seems like we have outrebounded everyone we have faced in preseason. Much different than last year.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

magic win 109-103 ....i wish they would of kept the heat under 100 points better but a win is a win...dwight howard had 14/13 pretty good..im most happy about hedo scoring 18 and we only havin 13 turnovers...overrall pretty good game..im really lookin forward for this season


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Our two-headed center with 13 pts, 12 rebs, 2 asts, 1 bs combined. Not bad between the two.


I'd love to see that from Cato and Battie this year. If they can stay healthy and give us that, I'd be a happy man. You know the two of them will play great defense, 11-15 points a night, and 12 or 13 boards and maybe a couple blocks would be great.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

4 wins in a row ... preseason or not, haven't seen much of that in O-town for awhile.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 4 wins in a row ... preseason or not, haven't seen much of that in O-town for awhile.


:twave:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic 109, Heat 103 (Box Score) 

6 players in double figures lead by Francis with 22. Again, I'm extremely pleased with how Steve's kept his TO's down, only 2 tonight in 33 minutes of action. Only 13 team TO's, a big, big plus for us in my opinion. If you look at all the preseason games, we've started keeping our turnovers down the past 3 or 4 games. I don't think it's coincidental at that we've won those games. That needs to happen in the regular season for us to have a good year and make the playoffs. Double-double from Howard, 14 and 13 on 5-7 shooting, Battie was also just one rebound shy of a double-double. Turkoglu shot lights out, 18 points on 7-9 shooting including 3-3 from long range. Garrity's shooting struggles continued, only 2-9 shooting and 1-4 from 3-point range. One thing I liked to see was that Battie played twice as much as Cato. I know it won't be quite that big of a difference in the regular season, but I really hope Battie gets the more PT than Cato, regardless of who starts.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

whens the last time magic won 4 games in a row?

what was the longest winning streak we had last season?


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BallBiologist</b>!
> whens the last time magic won 4 games in a row?
> 
> what was the longest winning streak we had last season?


last time we won four in a row was most likely before last season...out longest winnin streak last season was probably 2


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dominikan_balla1</b>!
> last time we won four in a row was most likely before last season...out longest winnin streak last season was probably 2


Our longest winning streak last year was 3 games, twice in fact. So I'd bet that our last time seeing 4 wins in a row was 02-03 season.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lachlanwood32</b>!
> 
> Our longest winning streak last year was 3 games, twice in fact. So I'd bet that our last time seeing 4 wins in a row was 02-03 season.


Ironically, I think both those streaks last year came after Tmac called the rest of the team out.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Some pics from the Miami game.














































:laugh: Poor little Battie.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I have a feeling Battie's going to become a favorite of mine as the season goes along. He's the kind of player I love, the type of guy on and off the court that I think helps teams win games. He doesn't get much glory or fame for what he does, but when healthy he's a guy I'd always want on my team.


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

I'm really liking Howard man. That kid is the real deal. He already is pretty imposing physically and he's so damn young! Why did my parents have to be so damn short. :no:

Oh well, 6 ft ain't bad but damn he's 6'11 at 18. You guys got yourselves a future all star there.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I love to see any photos of Grant Hill in a Magic uniform, maybe because it's rare or just because it's great to see him able to play again.
Anyways, in the 2nd Hill picture, it looks like he does have some athleticism back. I was reading some reports from scouts about how it looked like he had no lift on his jumpers etc., but that photo looks good!
Battie looks like he is having way too much fun in that last picture. :|. Look at the facial expression.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

This is some good captioning material right here. :laugh:


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL>> I like that hill picture...

"OMG, is that Dwight Howard backing down Shaq?"


----------

